# Looking to buy a Repeater...



## Ronnie11 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hey guys...so just some time back,i had purchased an Asus RT N13U B1 router for my wifi use at home...Its well worth the money and i am more than satisfied with this product...But my problem in my house is that the router signal doesn't reach the whole house because of too many walls and other obstructions.....so i was thinking whether a repeater would work in this case and increase or boost the signal in my house...is it possible to work this way??Also how do i configure it...If i add a repeater...will it improve the signal...Could you guys pls give a suggestion on a good reliable router...i do not know how much a repeater cost...so can't give an estimate but willing to spend around 1.5k or maybe more...Pls help...Thank you


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 27, 2013)

Your primary uses? And how much extra range are looking to gain?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 27, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Your primary uses? And how much extra range are looking to gain?



Mainly to surf and download...need laptops,tabs etc to be connected as well since its not reaching the other side of the house...erm...range..well as max as i can get with this budget..


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 28, 2013)

Can someone pls help...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 28, 2013)

TP-LINK TL-WA701ND 150Mbps Wireless N Access Point - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com


> Client Mode, Repeater Mode (WDS / Universal), AP Mode, Multi-SSID Mode, Bridge Mode


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 1, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> TP-LINK TL-WA701ND 150Mbps Wireless N Access Point - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com



Thanks for the suggestion...Now first of all,with just one antenna...is it powerful enough to transmit it further??How do u setup a repeater...do you need to connect it to any cable??Because i was planning on putting a repeater somewhere in the middle...so how to setup...any powerful options other than this...

what is the range in this model as well...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 1, 2013)

see this:
Extend your Wifi coverage with a repeater - Tech2buzz.com
note that in comments author geekyranjit posted that this repeater works with WPA but not WPA2.also its range should be approx same as your asus router though in flipkart page range is given as 30m.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 2, 2013)

Yeah saw the techbuzz review..but to me the model seems different..was it update lately???


----------



## papul1993 (Mar 3, 2013)

Buy just about any wireless n router that has the repeater function. 

But I would suggest you buy a cheap used router that supports dd wrt. 
Ddwrt is like custom ROM for android phones. It is a firmware that extends the capabilities of the router. 
You will save a lot this way instead of buying a brand new device.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 3, 2013)

papul1993 said:


> Buy just about any wireless n router that has the repeater function.
> 
> But I would suggest you buy a cheap used router that supports dd wrt.
> Ddwrt is like custom ROM for android phones. It is a firmware that extends the capabilities of the router.
> You will save a lot this way instead of buying a brand new device.



yeah i am aware of the dd wrt capability....planning on putting that in the tp link router suggested above..hopefully there is one available for it...if so..could you suggest some models..should i go ahead with wa701nd??Also since this is a repeater..how do i upload the dd wrt in this???

also with dd wrt..will the range improve..because thats my priority at the moment..already have a good asus router to support it...

Another doubt i had was this...
*www.flipkart.com/tp-link-tl-wa701nd-150mbps-wireless-n-access-point/p/itmdetbpt5fdsau4
*www.primeabgb.com/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=5126&category_id=370&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=53

Are these two models different...can't figure out why the FK one looks different...techbuzz one looks like the primeabgb one though...


----------



## Rajesh345 (Mar 3, 2013)

Router Database | www.dd-wrt.com


You can use this page to find if router support DD-WRT . 

 WA701ND doesnt support


----------



## papul1993 (Mar 3, 2013)

Go for this TP-LINK TL-WR740N 150Mbps Wireless N Router - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 3, 2013)

papul1993 said:


> Go for this TP-LINK TL-WR740N 150Mbps Wireless N Router - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com



any reason y??How is it in comparison to the model suggested above??It seems to have a 5dbi antenna...any better than the first model suggested..will it work in repeater mode...


----------



## papul1993 (Mar 3, 2013)

It will, if you install ddwrt.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 4, 2013)

don't just assume that model is dd-wrt compatible without knowing hardware revision no.e.g.asus RT-N13U is very different from asus RT-N13U B1. similarly in case of tp-link there are revision nos. & just because one revision of a model is supported doesn't necessarily mean that other revision of same model will be supported too.dd-wrt is used to add extra features to a router like repeater mode if not available in default firmware but supported by router hardware & obviously a repeater does not need dd-wrt to add this function.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 4, 2013)

papul1993 said:


> It will, if you install ddwrt.



Searched for a compatible ddwrt firmware...couldn't find for this model..will it be equally good without it?



whitestar_999 said:


> don't just assume that model is dd-wrt compatible without knowing hardware revision no.e.g.asus RT-N13U is very different from asus RT-N13U B1. similarly in case of tp-link there are revision nos. & just because one revision of a model is supported doesn't necessarily mean that other revision of same model will be supported too.dd-wrt is used to add extra features to a router like repeater mode if not available in default firmware but supported by router hardware & obviously a repeater does not need dd-wrt to add this function.




Hmm i c...do agree with what you say...


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 7, 2013)

bumping this..help pls...


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 7, 2013)

just take a look at this thread you will get your answer cheap and perfect. 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/show-off/118889-showoff-thread-29.html


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 7, 2013)

shrey75 said:


> just take a look at this thread you will get your answer cheap and perfect.
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/show-off/118889-showoff-thread-29.html



yeah i had seen it...but unfortunately its not possible for me to do...also i need way more range than it can give... 

So pls help me with a repeater...which one to go for???


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 7, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> yeah i had seen it...but unfortunately its not possible for me to do...also i need way more range than it can give...
> 
> So pls help me with a repeater...which one to go for???



Dude i know two wireless range extenders
TL-WA830RE 300MBPS TL-WA830RE - Welcome to TP-LINK
TL-WA730RE 150MBPS TL-WA730RE - Welcome to TP-LINK
BTW which modem are you using?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 8, 2013)

shrey75 said:


> Dude i know two wireless range extenders
> TL-WA830RE 300MBPS TL-WA830RE - Welcome to TP-LINK
> TL-WA730RE 150MBPS TL-WA730RE - Welcome to TP-LINK
> BTW which modem are you using?



i have Asus RTN13U B1 as my primary router..connected to the modem provided by mtnl...no issues for now...

how much is the cost for these extenders...is it easy to setup these repeaters??


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 8, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> i have Asus RTN13U B1 as my primary router..connected to the modem provided by mtnl...no issues for now...
> 
> how much is the cost for these extenders...is it easy to setup these repeaters??



BTW I don't know the price just google it.
i think it should be easy to setup just read the user manual and follow the steps


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 9, 2013)

i googled but unfortunately couldn't find any links...i am not sure whether they are even sold in India...

though tplinks do have these on their indian sites...where to order from then???

should i finally go for this then???

*www.flipkart.com/tp-link-tl-wa701nd-150mbps-wireless-n-access-point/p/itmdetbpt5fdsau4?affid=jimishjoba

Edit:- found out...830RE is listed as coming soon in India...


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 9, 2013)

Call Tp link Customer service desk they will help you


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 12, 2013)

Doesn't seem to be available in most places...pls help..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 12, 2013)

TP-Link : TL-WA830RE 300Mbps Wireless N Range Extender - www.deltapage.com


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 12, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> TP-Link : TL-WA830RE 300Mbps Wireless N Range Extender - www.deltapage.com



Thanks a lot again...a bit expensive but do u recommend it...anyplace with cod option??


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 12, 2013)

i know for a fact that tp-link 2 antennas models are always better than single antenna models when it comes to range so if by spending some more you can get better range then why not.of course if budget is a problem & you are not interested in better range because of small area then get the cheaper single antenna model suggested earlier.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 13, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> i know for a fact that tp-link 2 antennas models are always better than single antenna models when it comes to range so if by spending some more you can get better range then why not.of course if budget is a problem & you are not interested in better range because of small area then get the cheaper single antenna model suggested earlier.



Budget is not the issue here...2.7k or so is within my grasp but i can't really pay by credit card or so...that was my limitation...also it is 2.7k+shipping...so 3.1K or so gets a bit higher than even my asus router...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 13, 2013)

How To Pay : deltapage.com
as for shipping charges just place the order & at checkout stage before confirming order you will see it.in any case it should be ~150 because modems/routers etc are simple book size boxes & not heavy like psu or cabinet.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 13, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> How To Pay : deltapage.com
> as for shipping charges just place the order & at checkout stage before confirming order you will see it.in any case it should be ~150 because modems/routers etc are simple book size boxes & not heavy like psu or cabinet.



ok thanks..guess i will pay by card then... ..thanks whitestar_999


----------

